# African dwarf frog is having problems



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been scouring the Internet and only find that it could be intestinal blockage or constipation. I can't find how to fix it.

So I have 2 adf in a 5 gallon, with a nerite snail and a couple red cherry shrimp. Internal filter, and plenty of hiding spots.

I feel them frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, occasionally freeze dried but I soak them first, every 2 weeks some beef heart, and zoo med frog and tad pole bites sometimes. 

The parameters and good, ph is 8.2 and the nitrate is 5 ppm. Ammonia and nitrate at 0.

I recently got this new pair, after my previous two died while I was on vacation and the filter stopped working. 

Well my female is very bloated, I don't think it's dropsy because she is eating and moving. She has some trouble swimming up for air, but the tank isn't high so she can. When I shine a flashlight behind her I'm not sure what it should look like but the bottom right of her is dark and my male's isn't. 

I think she might be constipated but don't know what to do about it, I saw some poop coming out of her but a little was sticking out and didn't pass for a day or so. 

What can I do to help her?


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

So she is still bloated but still alive, which is surprising. So it doesn't look like dropsy. How would I be able to relieve blockage?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In fish, you feed something green to act as a laxative, like a cooked, shelled pea. Don't know frogs, though.


----------



## terrytoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I gave them peas once and I'm not sure if it helped. She is still alive, and still all swollen or bloated or something. I don't think she is pregnant because the lump is very uneven and she hasn't had babies yet and none of my other frogs have ever looked like that and I've seen tadpoles before.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it looks pretty normal to me. I have an African clawed frog and sometimes he needs 4 weeks to digest his meal, especially if it's live worms! Hoppy frog keeping.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish it was normal, but she didn't look like that when I first got her and has problems swimming up for air sometimes, and I can tell she is actually trying, it's not like the other adf shenanigans.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Here are some newer and better pictures too:


----------

